# Glencoe - Wild camping



## seisobs (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi All
I am thinking of going up to Glencoe 2nd week in December to do a couple of Munro's (done 127 so far)  I know there is the squirrel campsite a mile away from the Clachaig inn but I think it's shut for the winter.  Does anyone know where I can wild-camp (motor home) in Glencoe?  Or can one lay up for a few nights in the Clachaig inn car park?
Thanks in advance.
Jake


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 25, 2014)

The Clachaig Inn has special parking bays for motorhomes and they are very welcoming...just ask.

Great beer and food.


----------



## caledonia (Nov 25, 2014)

The ski centre car park has lots of room and I'm sure it has leccy hookup. If the white stuff has fallen by then it could be busy.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi, we stayed here last year on the lake side, check out our report, click the link; 

https://db.tt/lamTHNvt

It is on the POIs: OR Loch Leven (N) B863, woke to a fantastic sun rise after a very peaceful night, brilliant

We just love Scotland.

:camper::have fun::cheers::cheers::goodluck:


----------



## Gee (Nov 25, 2014)

I used the Clachaig Inn car park 2 weeks ago. Usual etiquette, ask and have a couple pints or some food. If your leaving your van there whilst you go up the hill they may ask you to use the lower car park. The boots bar round the back is the place to ask.


----------



## seisobs (Nov 25, 2014)

Mul said:


> google Signal rock car park. Stayed there a few times 5 min walk to pub
> 
> Just noticed youre a full member google earth pois and autoroute pois are the future if you havent done so already.


Cheers Boss, I work on a ship, currently in the Gulf of Mexico at the mo, home Dec 5th, will try and download the POI's then


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 25, 2014)

As mentioned by Caledonia the ski centre is a great place to stop, but it is a little isolated just as I like it, used it several times.


----------



## Borderland (Nov 25, 2014)

Planning a trip up west side of Scotland and contacted the Clachaig Inn, this is the reply that I got.

We do not allow overnight parking for campervans and motorhomes as we do not have the facilities.  The Red Squirrel is just down the road from us and there is the Glencoe Visitor Centre that has facilities.

Regards


Veronica
Clachaig Inn Ltd
Glencoe
Argyll PH49 4HX
Tel. 01855 811 252  
Fax: 01855 812 030


----------



## kernewek (Nov 25, 2014)

Borderland said:


> Planning a trip up west side of Scotland and contacted the Clachaig Inn, this is the reply that I got.
> 
> We do not allow overnight parking for campervans and motorhomes as we do not have the facilities.  The Red Squirrel is just down the road from us and there is the Glencoe Visitor Centre that has facilities.
> 
> ...



Well, if they don't want our money I suggest The Kingshouse, opposite the ski centre. 
BTW, Loch Leven (N), if it's the cemetery, now has NOP on it.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 25, 2014)

seisobs said:


> Hi All
> I am thinking of going up to Glencoe 2nd week in December to do a couple of Munro's (done 127 so far)  I know there is the squirrel campsite a mile away from the Clachaig inn but I think it's shut for the winter.  Does anyone know where I can wild-camp (motor home) in Glencoe?  Or can one lay up for a few nights in the Clachaig inn car park?
> Thanks in advance.
> Jake



I have stayed at the Red Squirrel in Winter. It doesn't usually close?


----------



## Borderland (Nov 25, 2014)

kernewek said:


> Well, if they don't want our money I suggest The Kingshouse, opposite the ski centre.
> BTW, Loch Leven (N), if it's the cemetery, now has NOP on it.



I would have been dining there and a few drinks as well so would have been worth their while to let me stop.


----------



## Wind Dancer (Nov 26, 2014)

Borderland said:


> I would have been dining there and a few drinks as well so would have been worth their while to let me stop.



I'd bet if you turned up and said that you would be ok.


----------



## Wind Dancer (Nov 26, 2014)

Borderland said:


> Planning a trip up west side of Scotland and contacted the Clachaig Inn, this is the reply that I got.
> 
> We do not allow overnight parking for campervans and motorhomes as we do not have the facilities.  The Red Squirrel is just down the road from us and there is the Glencoe Visitor Centre that has facilities.



I'm curious to know how you worded your enquiry?

Did you explain that you were passing through and would like to dine or have a couple of drinks there and could you stay over, or just ask for overnight parking?  I don't understand why they would think you needed facilities.
That said, maybe they're worried about toileting?  There is wild camping (lots of backpackers) round the back of the Kings Head, but it is one big toilet and you have to be very careful where you step   

Anyway, their reply would not put me off from asking next time I'm up that way.  I always ask in person, or over the phone where I can assure them of my intentions.


----------



## Borderland (Nov 26, 2014)

I asked then if I could stop over for one night and that I would be eating there. I also asked if I could buy a breakfast from them in the morning.


----------



## Wind Dancer (Nov 26, 2014)

Their loss, but shame never the less.

You will find one of the other spots suitable, I'm sure.   Glencoe is a fabulous (and haunting) place, whatever the weather.  I go out of my way to visit or pass through it.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 26, 2014)

Wind Dancer said:


> Their loss, but shame never the less.
> 
> You will find one of the other spots suitable, I'm sure.   Glencoe is a fabulous (and haunting) place, whatever the weather.  I go out of my way to visit or pass through it.



I'm passing through in a couple of weeks on way to Skye. Agree it's a beautiful area but as previously mentioned care needs taking as some places  just resemble an outside toilet.
I tried Glen Etive and Glen Orchy August and to be honest it nearly put me off wilding for good. Fortunately things improved beyond all recognition once I got further north.
I now make a point of not stopping in that area and always drive on further north.


----------



## sagart (Nov 26, 2014)

Never use the Clachaig area as too many midges.
I tend to got to the turn off to the Kingshouse as, a few yards down, there is good hard standing on the left and a short walk to the inn.
I've used this regularly for over 7 years on trips to our family and have never had problems.


----------



## sagart (Nov 26, 2014)

Forgot to mention that I also cannot stand the ridiculous "No Campbells" notice in the Clachaig which shows a total misunderstanding of the Glencoe story!


----------



## Robmac (Nov 26, 2014)

sagart said:


> Forgot to mention that I also cannot stand the ridiculous "No Campbells" notice in the Clachaig which shows a total misunderstanding of the Glencoe story!



Correct. Feeding the tourists before serving them with Mchaggis burgers and Scotch mist.


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 26, 2014)

I do know of other pubs that are not responsive to a telephone call but are very welcoming when you turn up and ask.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Nov 26, 2014)

I was shown a huge carpark by two hitchhikers I picked up that had a number of vans parked in the individual bays. It was right by the national trust woodland but I dont remember if the car park was national trust. It was only a few (10?) Miles out of the main town. There was a pub nearby that you could walk through the woods to - would that be the squirrel pub. Sorry I dont have names.


----------



## seisobs (Nov 27, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for taking the time to respond to my question  I will post later how we got on.
Jake


----------



## Borderland (Nov 27, 2014)

seisobs said:


> Thanks for taking the time to respond to my question  I will post later how we got on.
> Jake



That will be most helpful - thanks


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2015)

There's also a car park in ballahulish where I've stayed with no problems, next to the co-op. And found kingshouse very welcoming when staying there.


----------

